# Lump on wall of anus/rectum-what is this?



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

While inserting a suppository yesterday, I felt a lump on the wall of my anus/rectum about 1/2 an inch up. What could that be?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

what first comes to my mind is a hemorrhoid. but i would think you'd definitely want to have a doc check it out just to make sure/be safe.


----------



## Dianaearnshaw (Feb 22, 2013)

I agree with Annie7 especially if it has made a sudden appearance. They can also disappear just as quickly! As you have posted here in IBS c, it would follow that as haemorrhoids are most common with constipation, that this is indeed what it is. 2 minutes with the doc is all you need for confirmation.


----------



## Sharon Collins (May 11, 2013)

Even a blockage of food as rectum is like a shelf unit maybe something is awaiting dispersal but yes check with GP


----------

